# Acne tips?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Any at home tips to cure face and body acne? I know drinking more water and eating healthier helps. Anything else?


----------



## izbits (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey there. If you don't already have one, creating a skincare routine that you can use in the morning and at night might help. It may take some trial and error though to find products with ingredients that agree with your skin type. A basic face wash and moisturizer should do you well, but there are other products you can incorporate into a routine if you're really serious about it (toner after washing and before moisturizing, gentle exfoliation once a week, assorted face masks). Using a moisturizer with SPF in the morning is a good idea too, to prevent sun damage and hyper pigmentation marks/acne scars from darkening and being more apparent.

I am not sure what products are available to you, but here is an example routine that I use and works well for me:

Morning --
Wash face with CeraVe foaming facial wash (you can find this at a drug store). Moisturize with Neostrata Daytime Protection Cream w/ SPF. You could tone in between those if you wanted to, but my skin is on the dry side, so the less products the better.

Night --
Wash face with CeraVe, sometimes tone with Thayer's Rose Petal Witch Hazel, and moisturize with argan oil. Don't necessarily be afraid of oils. Argan has made my skin sooo much healthier and doesn't contribute to acne. I have heard similar with things like jojoba, tamanu, and sunflower oils. Every few days I switch it up and apply Tazorac gel (prescription) after my face as thoroughly dried, let that set, and then apply Accent Moisturizing Lotion.

There are some products out there for body acne too but I have no experience with them.

I find if I use too much product or fuss with my skin too much, it makes problems worse. When you're washing, be very gentle with your face and only use the tips of your fingertips to massage product into the skin gently, rinse, and pat dry. Do NOT squeeze or pick your spots for any reason, and try to avoid touching your face. Let them run their course and use a spot treatment product to help speed up the process (I have heard ones with salicylic acid are good. I have been using this one and it has been great). Wash your pillow cases religiously.

If it's still really bothering you and you have access to it, I would recommend seeing a dermatologist. I used to have moderate acne that did not go away for years even with a decent skincare routine, antibiotics, prescribed topical treatments, etc. I had to go on Accutane for it and it is the only thing that has helped me, but there are a lot of risks with that drug and there are a lot of topical treatments available (tretinoin/Tazorac has been a good maintenance one for me) that might work for you before considering that.

Cheers.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ Good post! Skincareaddiction?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Consuming high doses of fish oil (1200mg x 4 to 1200mg x 7) a day along with juicing every single day completely got rid of all my acne. I juice 3 lbs of carrots, 1 apple, 1 large beet, 1 handful of parsley every day. My skin even turns orange(temporary effect) from all the carrots, which looks sorta like a nice tan which I've ever got compliments on. My skin has never looked better.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

if its mild-moderate Bha 2% / Glycolic 5%-8% alternate every night.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Noca said:


> Consuming high doses of fish oil (1200mg x 4 to 1200mg x 7) a day along with juicing every single day completely got rid of all my acne. I juice 3 lbs of carrots, 1 apple, 1 large beet, 1 handful of parsley every day. My skin even turns orange(temporary effect) from all the carrots, which looks sorta like a nice tan which I've ever got compliments on. My skin has never looked better.


I don't have acne but I'm interested in juicing. Are you saying you only drink juice?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AngelClare said:


> I don't have acne but I'm interested in juicing. Are you saying you only drink juice?


No I dont only drink juice. I have about 1 litre of juice a day spread between two glasses, 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening, and I stir in 1/2 cup of ground flax into each cup as well as a couple tbsp of liquid chlorophyll. I eat some plain lays chips with each glass and those come out to be a pretty nutritious meal.

I also make smoothies, and soup. I have been trying to treat my severe GI issues, and was not intending to treat my acne or skin problems whatsoever, that was just an unintended effect I guess lol. My immune system also went through the roof after starting juicing as well. I want to move to replace Fishoil with Krill oil, as that has more health benefits.

I use this juicer and its pretty damn awesome. http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...rifugal-juicer-silver-breje98xl/10148933.aspx

I only make the juice once a day, and save the other half in the fridge in an airtight sealed container. Antioxidants don't really last much past 12 hours, but the vitamins do. So to get the maximum benefits you gotta juice everyday, instead of making enough for 2 days. Oh and the ground flax is a good source of soluble fibre which will help keep your blood sugar steady since the juice that you make has a lot of sugar and not much fibre.

Oh and the tan that you get from drinking so much carrots only lasts about 18 to 20 hours since your last drink before your skin colour returns to normal.

Oh and just rinse the vegetables off, cut off any stems, remove the apple cores, and cut off any dark spots, DO NOT PEEL THEM. Much of the nutrition lies in the skins of the fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

find the best dermatologist who treats acne, that's the best tip you can get


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Like izbits, I'm using tazorac..well the generic version as it's cheaper. That topical gel at .05 has helped me progressively, somewhat. For the body I would think a higher strength would be more beneficial. Tazorac can be really drying though so be careful if you're planning to use. They say to do it nightly but I think it would be better to start thrice weekly to accustom your skin esp if you have high sensitivity. Cereve seems to be the gold standard for sensitive skin which Is why I wish they sold here!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Tea tree oil. http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/acne/features/tea-tree-oil-treats-skin-problems


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

Tea tree oil, tooth paste, lemon juice, ice, face masks, a clean pillowcase, clean hair (in case you have long hair). Don't touch your face and never let your skin get too oily


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Noca said:


> Consuming high doses of fish oil (1200mg x 4 to 1200mg x 7) a day along with juicing every single day completely got rid of all my acne. I juice 3 lbs of carrots, 1 apple, 1 large beet, 1 handful of parsley every day. My skin even turns orange(temporary effect) from all the carrots, which looks sorta like a nice tan which I've ever got compliments on. My skin has never looked better.


Can you juice a big mac and fries?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

scarpia said:


> Can you juice a big mac and fries?


I wouldnt know.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

was your face once or twice a week with soap and a ex-foliating sugar scrub.

apply ibuprofen gel to the face once a day, preferable before sleeping at night.

sounds silly, but ibuprofen is anti-inflammatory.... which reduces redness and swelling... which spots are.
secondly the isopropyl alcohol that helps the gel absorb is anti-bacterial.

i used ibuprofen gel for breakouts, ( not that i get that much now) and it made a big improvement.. cleared up some things in a matter of days.
its very , very cheap OTC too.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

scarpia said:


> Can you juice a big mac and fries?


you can, with a coke to give a nice watery consistency. here is the result, taste test;






ontopic op; I don't have any advice sorry, suffer from the same problem and trying to sort it out myself.


----------



## happyturtles (Jul 28, 2015)

I recommend taking a look at acne.org. It has tons of great advice and product reviews on there. I found it very helpful and used it to find new treatments. Different things work for different people, so you might just need to experiment for a while.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Benzoyl peroxide. It's OTC and you don't develop tolerance.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alex333 said:


> Have you tried Minocycline?





Glycerin said:


> Benzoyl peroxide. It's OTC and you don't develop tolerance.


Tried both and no help .


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Tried both and no help .


Hope you'll get rid of it somehow. I'm using BP since two weeks and it seems to dry them out. I don't think it prevents new ones from appearing, but my skin looks better.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I just stop caring.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I use AcneDote Invisible Treatment Gel by Alba Botanica. It's a little expensive and it stings a little but I apply it to my biggest pimples and it seems to help.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

What are you doing now for acne, Kevin?

I found that when I quit trying different acne treatment products, I basically quit having acne. For some people's skin, those acne treatments are too harsh and they cause more problems. The worst thing I ever tried was Proactiv. With that, I started having acne on areas of my face that I never used to have it, and it burned my face. I don't think acne treatment products caused my acne--puberty did--but I do believe they were responsible for keeping it going after some point. 

I basically use soap and water now. My favorite soap to use is Dial, but not the regular kind...I use the Tropical Escape bars. And I think all Dial soap is antibacterial. Just using soap and water, too, I have found that when I do get something, it clears up faster than when I used to apply treatments. 

All this may not be true for people who maybe aren't as sensitive to acne treatments, though.


----------



## shammee (Aug 16, 2017)

I heard that aspirin can reduce acne but I wont recommend that, it could have a side effects. Ive been using disposable slips for almost a month now and my acne has become less. I have tried peeling treatment before but it didnt work out to me as my skin having a rushes.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

I tried literally everything as I has severe acne from about age 12 until last year-ish (25). 
Creams, 
Steroids,
Dermatologist,
Diet, 
Exercise, 
Vitamins,
Sunlight. 

Absolutely nothing worked. The easiest way to overcome it was to just try and ignore it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

But you don't have regular acne, so I imagine the normal treatments wouldn't work. Acne on the scalp is quite different from regular acne on the face, no?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folliculitis

https://www.dermnetnz.org/topics/scalp-folliculitis/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> But you don't have regular acne, so I imagine the normal treatments wouldn't work. Acne on the scalp is quite different from regular acne on the face, no?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folliculitis
> 
> https://www.dermnetnz.org/topics/scalp-folliculitis/


This thread is old lol. But I have acne all over.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

If you want to be done with acne once and for all just do Accutane for a few months and it'll disappear forever.  I had no side effects but there are others who report a lot of them. It really did completely obliterate my acne and now i never get it. My acne was fairly severe on my face and my back too so it's was really a miracle for me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alex4You said:


> If you want to be done with acne once and for all just do Accutane for a few months and it'll disappear forever.  I had no side effects but there are others who report a lot of them. It really did completely obliterate my acne and now i never get it. My acne was fairly severe on my face and my back too so it's was really a miracle for me.


I would give it a go its what my derm is pushing for but I don't have reliable transportation to get the bloodwork and stuff so. Trying to work on a low fat low diary diet now.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Go to the doctor and get some antibiotics. I took Tetracycline back in the day when I had bad acne. Basically cured it. But if you go off of it, your acne will return. After you get a little older your body chemistry will change so that you won't get acne anymore.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

^ i'd say no to both of those. anti biotics should only really be used if your life is in danger as it ****s up the good bacteria in your body. also acne can persist into adulthood, I still get it sometimes and i'm in my late 30s.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

unemployment simulator said:


> ^ i'd say no to both of those. anti biotics should only really be used if your life is in danger as it ****s up the good bacteria in your body. also acne can persist into adulthood, I still get it sometimes and i'm in my late 30s.


Well, the Dermatologist prescribed the antibiotics to me for the acne. And, yes, they do kill the good bacteria as well as the bad. You'll get some diarrhea for awhile because of that. But your body adjusts. It's not dangerous. Your "good" bacteria will return when you go off of them. Like I said, once you go off them your acne returns. I just happened to have SEVERE acne on my back and that's why he prescribed them. While I was on them, my acne basically disappeared.

I still get an occasional "zit" now and then as an adult. Everybody does. But it is nothing like it was in my teens.


----------



## Aprn (Aug 28, 2017)

Doxycycline,is the generally accepted best treatment,for acne. Yes I work in the medical field 100 mg twice daily during flair ups for two,weeks, the 100 mg daily will do wonders. when I was young I bad horrible acne and wish this was an option . please talk to your doctor as this can increase our social anxiety so much.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

I was/still am semilucky as I never truly suffered from facial acne. Sure I always got the conspicuous zit once in a while but it was never too severe.

I did struggle with bacne. I remember times when I was to the point of almost crying from wearing a backpack or sleeping on my back.

I remember being tetracycline and on various topicals. None of them worked.

What truly helped was a change of diet:

-I cut all soda and carbonated drinks

-I cut down whole milk

-I cut down sugary food 

- I cut down all processed food (TV dinners, frozen pizzas, tostinos, etc...)

-As an adult I have noticed that drinking alcohol also causes breakouts so I limit the amount of alcohol that I consume

While I still get zits and pimples once in a while I haven't had one in my face in months.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure about acne but being the outdoors type I'm always getting hit on by skeeters, some on my face. I tried using Chapstick on those areas and now my face is more clear than it's ever been.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*skin*

*The absolute number one thing that helps me face get clearer is not picking at it. I know it's what ****s my skin up the most and I still do it anyways, but whenever I leave my skin alone it always gets so much better. If you're a girl, birth control also helped my skin clear up too, as did wearing better foundation. I'd like to get better skin too, never had perfectly clear skin :/ *


----------



## floodwater (Sep 4, 2017)

most of what i would suggest has already been posted, but changing out your pillowcase often (daily, ideally) can help. good luck


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have been using witch hazel on my face and scalp. It does seem to help unclogging pores but I kind of have a lifetime worth of clogged pores so it might take a long time to get it all free flowing again. I have noticed my nose isn't as itchy and tender as it used to be and feels much smoother (that sounds weird but whatever). Also I had a lot of that tenderness and clogged pores on my cheeks and forehead. 

It's not magic and I still have lots of skin issues but witch hazel and aloe vera gel helps.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Still retinoids, tretinoin etc.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> Still retinoids, tretinoin etc.


OTC?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> OTC?


You can get one in the US:

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/865918


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> You can get one in the US:
> 
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/865918


Ok cool


----------



## edfrancis (Oct 16, 2017)

Wash your face twice daily to remove impurities.Dring water..............


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Wash your face with some type of blackhead/pore scrub. When you are done rinsing your face, this isn't a joke, raw honey. Buy a jar of natural raw honey and put a thin layer on your face. It has antioxidants and will hydrate your face giving you a more youthful appearance. To apply it to your face you just add a little bit of water and then it spreads really easily. Leave the honey mask on for like 10 minutes and then wash it off with warm water. 

You would think the honey would leave your face feeling sticky but it comes off very easily and your face feels really smooth after. Body acne, I really don't know though. I still get the occasional pimple on my body and the few spots that wont go away. Just try and clean yourself the best you can in the shower.


----------



## alozcarney (Nov 9, 2017)

I love teenage dream by mama nature. It really clears away acne and excess oiliyness. Three of my friends have tried it - two say its great and another says it doesn't work.


----------



## TwoTwentyFour (Jan 21, 2018)

Minocycline turned my sister blue.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

more greens.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

maybe do a short water fast here and there, too?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

eat less pizza and other greasy foods.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TwoTwentyFour said:


> Minocycline turned my sister blue.


 Forever?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

On accutane now guys....getting dry lol.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Probiotic Kefir all the way!


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> On accutane now guys....getting dry lol.


are you moisturizing after your routine? if not, you can use cetaphil's daily hydrating lotion, the one in the bottle. it's for dry skin [i have oily skin but i use it anyway luls] and it hasn't broken me out, doesn't have any scent, etc. you can find it at target


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm probably quite late posting this question, and it probably already has been asked before but I hope that's okay ith all of you.

Is there a way to fight acne without spending any money? Not that I'm poor, or don't want to spend money on it, it's only that I'm not allowed to. 

Thanks for in advance.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

noirs said:


> are you moisturizing after your routine? if not, you can use cetaphil's daily hydrating lotion, the one in the bottle. it's for dry skin [i have oily skin but i use it anyway luls] and it hasn't broken me out, doesn't have any scent, etc. you can find it at target


Yeah I have all types of stuff


----------

